# Police Week 2014



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Three months out from Police Week in DC...May 12-16.

http://www.policeweek.org/schedule.html

Who's going and who is thinking about going? I just booked flights and a hotel for the week.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Maybe next year....


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

planning next year with co worker 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2014)

We'd love to go one of these years... Maybe when the kids are a couple yrs older.

Sent from my wicked smaht Droid Maxx


----------



## GoArmy14 (Oct 17, 2013)

Be sure to come visit the lovely Fort Belvoir. Tax free shopping at its finest.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Bump...six weeks out.

Sent from my flux capacitor using 1.21 jigawatts


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I've never made it. When I was with the Honor Guard, we went elsewhere in April. Once I 'retired' they started going and due to the number of those going who were with the HG, I couldn't get the time off. Some day, I keep telling myself, someday.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Bueller?? Head count!


----------

